# puppies



## Toby Cooper (May 30, 2008)

Hi,
Just thought I'd say that Magic Maltese will have a male in Jan. and will have 2 female sometime not sure of date but she sure has cute pups. I sure love my Toby he is so sweet. :wub: :wub: 
Linda


----------



## Toby Cooper (May 30, 2008)

QUOTE (Toby Cooper @ Nov 19 2008, 08:46 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=673280


> Hi,
> Just thought I'd say that Magic Maltese will have a male in Jan. and will have 2 female sometime not sure of date but she sure has cute pups. I sure love my Toby he is so sweet. :wub: :wub:
> Linda[/B]


I meant to say its Magic Maltese; take a look at her site.


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

:wub: Tina has some really adorable babies!! :wub:


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

Here's Tina's web site:

http://www.itsmagicmaltese.com/catalog_1.html


----------

